# Patterns for the Bond



## Tillyann

I have a Bond knitting machine but haven't used it in years, would like to start again. Where can I get patterns to use with the Bond?


----------



## hobbyknitter

http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/knitting/bond/list/listhint.htm has lots of patterns for the bond.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

There are a few patterns at 
http://www.bond-america.com
Look under "free projects."


----------



## clogden21

Here are a few of the sites I like:
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/
http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://howtoknitasweater.com/http:/howtoknitasweater.com/...
http://knitfits.theotherbell.com/bond-video-club.htm 
http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-machine-videos/ 
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/index.html 
http://www.cara4webshopping.com/2carriage.html 
http://www.bond-america.com/projects/usm_proj/usm_project... 
http://susyranner.blogspot.com/2009/12/bond-magazines.html 
http://members.boardhost.com/susyranner/index.html?130911...
http://www.mkworldlive.com/mkpod/just-the-patterns/
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/knitting/bond/list/listhint.htm


----------



## den

try this page for all the old bond brochure patterns.
http://susyranner.wordpress.com/2009/12/09/bond-magazines/


----------



## den

think you will like these.


----------



## Tillyann

Thanks, that will help


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Ladies - Thank you for these sites!! These patterns can be used on the bulky - I am not sure about the mid-gauge. I do the Bond-America.com but this is great!! Ellie in Houston


----------



## Beignet

I got a Bond machine a couple of months ago, and haven't started on it yet, so I really appreciate these sites. It'd also be great if I could find someone in Iowa who also machine knits.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Beignet - You should use the Forum to ask for anyone in Iowa machine knits. A lady here in Houston asked and she is now planning on joining our knitting group. Ellie


----------



## Beignet

Good suggestion--I will!


----------



## VicinSea

I have been adapting modern patterns to my Bond.

I make a large swatch with my yarn-d'-jour. And then, copy the knitting pattern to graph paper.

After that I use the swatch to figure out how many needles to cast on and how many rows to knit.

My "swatches" are at least 40 needles by 60 rows. This allows for a better gauge and gives me some idea of whether I have purchased enough yarn.

Also, every sweater is ugly coming off a Bond machine---take your graph and the ugly sweater(before sewing up) to a dry cleaner and have them steam-block it into shape. This is simply the best fix for rolling that I have ever found.

Good luck and Happy Knitting!


----------



## clogden21

that is great, I do a 30 by 60 swatch (makes a great pocket to add to a sweater)



VicinSea said:


> I have been adapting modern patterns to my Bond.
> 
> I make a large swatch with my yarn-d'-jour. And then, copy the knitting pattern to graph paper.
> 
> After that I use the swatch to figure out how many needles to cast on and how many rows to knit.
> 
> My "swatches" are at least 40 needles by 60 rows. This allows for a better gauge and gives me some idea of whether I have purchased enough yarn.
> 
> Also, every sweater is ugly coming off a Bond machine---take your graph and the ugly sweater(before sewing up) to a dry cleaner and have them steam-block it into shape. This is simply the best fix for rolling that I have ever found.
> 
> Good luck and Happy Knitting!


----------



## khammit

@Ellie in Houston: Is your knitting group handknitting, machine or both? 

I am in between Bay City and Port Lavaca...


----------



## KateWood

I think many KM bulky patterns can be made on the bond too, I like the bond sites great lessons on hand manipulating sts and color work.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

khammit - Our group meets in Webster City it is a group for MK's. We have a little bit of everything. Most people who are hand knitters usually end up with used machines and start MK. We are from all over. I drive 170 miles round trip to attend our monthly meeting. Give me more info on what you are interested in. I have a Passap, Brother and Bond. We cover everything. I will be waiting to hear from you again.... Ellie


----------

